# Newbie using blend of Ipam & cjc-1295 no dac, need help.



## Aussie44 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi All, I've just purchase 2mg of Ipam & cjc-1295 no dac BLEND.  I have previously used this from another supplier that was already mixed, this is not.

I know I need to use 1ml of bac water, my question is once mixed what dose should I use?  Looking to get rid of some stubborn belly fat and get some lean gains. 

I'm using 1ml pins. 

Any help would be great!


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm a newbie, but I want to know what's Ipam &cjc-1295?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 13, 2015)

You should not be buying and using pre-mixed peptides. It's a good way to get sick.
There is a wealth of information on this forum.
Your answers are here and all over the internet.


----------

